# New from VA Beach!



## daddyaj757 (Aug 23, 2010)

Just wanted to intro myself I am working on my halloween early and I know just as well as you all do I LOVE HALLOWEEN!!!! everyone thinks I am crazy for getting started early. I have made the decision to do the motion activated DIY props this year. I would like to do a creeper and a hanging man prop! I will let you all know how it goes. :ninja:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

working on them is normal here I've been at it since Feb...LOL welcome to the forum


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome! Good to see another Virginian here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,daddyaj. You'll discover there is no early here, lots of folks here are working on projects 364 days (we take Halloween off from building) a year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Dadd!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & Welcome!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I know what you mean. Joined last winter. Welcome.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Daddy! We love your enthusiasm.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome! Hope Earl isn't dumping on you today.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

there's no such thing as working to early....most people on this forum start the day after halloween. :jol:


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum Daddyaj757!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome aboard.


----------



## creep factor (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

